# Medicare advantage plans



## PennyG (Mar 2, 2012)

Patient is covered by a Medicare Advantage Plan and had a complete physical (99387) in July, which the Medicare Advantage Plan paid.  In December, the patient came in for an Annual Wellness Visit(G0438).  The Medicare Advantage Plan is denying the Annual Wellness Visit stating benefit maximum for the year has been met.  Am I wrong in thinking these are two separate types of visits?  Has anyone had this issue?


----------



## kbarron (Mar 3, 2012)

Chk the patients plan coverage. This is a Medicare code. Because they are paying for the annual Physicial they may not follow CMS rules.


----------

